# Help with cardiac bypass complication



## Jarussell (Nov 1, 2011)

I have a patient that had a cardiac bypass and taken to ICU.  Then had a cardiac arrest and had to have open heart massage at bedside. Returned to OR for exploration and found global myocardial ischemia.  Patient was placed back on cardiopulmonary bypass to rest the heart after full heparinization.  The heart was kept on full cardiopulmonary bypass for one hour.  Patient came off bypass with systemic pressures of 70-80's.  An IABP was placed prior to weaning from bypass.  Despite aggressive measures, the patient failed to recover.  

I need help coding the at bedside cardiac massage, and return to the OR.  I am thinking of using the 39010 or 32160, and the 33970.  Could anyone help with this?


----------



## ajs (Nov 1, 2011)

Jarussell said:


> I have a patient that had a cardiac bypass and taken to ICU.  Then had a cardiac arrest and had to have open heart massage at bedside. Returned to OR for exploration and found global myocardial ischemia.  Patient was placed back on cardiopulmonary bypass to rest the heart after full heparinization.  The heart was kept on full cardiopulmonary bypass for one hour.  Patient came off bypass with systemic pressures of 70-80's.  An IABP was placed prior to weaning from bypass.  Despite aggressive measures, the patient failed to recover.
> 
> I need help coding the at bedside cardiac massage, and return to the OR.  I am thinking of using the 39010 or 32160, and the 33970.  Could anyone help with this?



It appears the 32160 is more accurate for the cardiac massage.


----------

